# Your memory



## cohen

How much memory do you have and what type in your computer???


----------



## lovely?

2 gigs of ddr2. good stuff.


----------



## reddevil6

4Gs of DDR2 800MHz at 4-4-4-12


----------



## cohen

2GB DDR2 for me soon 4GB


----------



## jw214

i just went from 2 to 4gigs. ddr2 800 is getting so cheap i recommend it. i paid $80 bucks for 4gigs


----------



## Shane

3 gigs DDR2


----------



## cohen

for $90 you can get 2 x 2GB - at the cheap computer shop


----------



## Shane

cohen said:


> for $90 you can get 2 x 2GB - at the cheap computer shop



4gb isnt needed yet 

3gb isnt either but


----------



## Ramodkk

2GB of DDR2 here


----------



## voyagerfan99

2X 512MB Kingston 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 PC3200
2X 1GB OCZ 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 PC 3200


----------



## diduknowthat

4GB DDR2 800 on my computer
1GB DDR400 on my old computer (now my dads using it)
2GB DDR2 667 on my dad's laptop


----------



## CG man

Pointless and waste of money having 4gigs. 32bit OS can oly use 3GB Max and can only give 2GB to each aplication. All games will run within 2GB and not make any use of more than 1.7GB.


----------



## Praetor

> Pointless and waste of money having 4gigs. 32bit OS can oly use 3GB Max and can only give 2GB to each aplication. All games will run within 2GB and not make any use of more than 1.7GB.


1. Might i inquire as to how one might access this 3GB Max with only 2GB of ram then?

2. Try supreme commander 8 player game. Try hellgate multiplayer at max settings (at 1920x1200 or higher). 

3. Why limit it to games? Photobloat CS3 takes up a zillion megs of RAM just to load up.... try working to 54MP images..... Or how about a 1GB+ Virtual machine? Or a transaction heavy SQL server heh.

4. Who said anything about 32bit OS?


----------



## Calibretto

Currently running 1.5GB of DDR400 RAM. When I get my new system at the end of the summer I will have 2GB of DD2 800 RAM


----------



## colt1911

4 X 1024 of Corsair XMS2 PC6400C4 DDR2 800


----------



## Shane

my sisters rig has 1.25Gb pc3200 ...no poll vote lol


----------



## Gareth

Currently running 8GB DDR2 PC6400 RAM on Vista 64-Bit!


----------



## Shane

Garethman!!` said:


> Currently running 8GB DDR2 PC6400 RAM on Vista 64-Bit!



OVERKILL


----------



## Gareth

Indeed, but I love it =)


----------



## Praetor

> OVERKILL


Depends on what you're doing...


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have 2x2GB G. Skill DDR2-1000 right now


----------



## lovely?

Praetor said:


> 1. Might i inquire as to how one might access this 3GB Max with only 2GB of ram then?
> 
> 2. Try supreme commander 8 player game. Try hellgate multiplayer at max settings (at 1920x1200 or higher).
> 
> 3. Why limit it to games? Photobloat CS3 takes up a zillion megs of RAM just to load up.... try working to 54MP images..... Or how about a 1GB+ Virtual machine? Or a transaction heavy SQL server heh.
> 
> 4. Who said anything about 32bit OS?



lmao

1.O

2.W

3.N

4.D


----------



## Kornowski

4GB Crucial Ballistix!


----------



## ellanky

look at the signature.. i think im the only one with the crappiest computer  D:


----------



## funkysnair

4x1gig ddr2 800mhz corsair xms dual channel


----------



## Shane

ellanky said:


> look at the signature.. i think im the only one with the crappiest computer  D:



nah one day you will upgrade just like i did.....and il probably be upgrading again soon 

tech goes out of date so fast 



Praetor said:


> Depends on what you're doing...



yeah suppose,it would take alot to use 8gb though right


----------



## Geoff

In my laptop I have 1GB of DDR2 667, in my desktop I have 4GB of DDR2 800.


----------



## mep916

4X1GB DDR2 1066 - Crucial Ballistix Tracers


----------



## The_Beast

2Gb of DDR2 at 800Mhz


----------



## cohen

Garethman!!` said:


> Currently running 8GB DDR2 PC6400 RAM on Vista 64-Bit!



Just having a loot at your sig you have a very nice system i want your computer !!!!


----------



## Shane

cohen said:


> Just having a loot at your sig you have a very nice system i want your computer !!!!



you can have his and il have ThatGuy16s pc 

do you think he will notice if i swap my pc for his lol


----------



## cohen

Nevakonaza said:


> you can have his and il have ThatGuy16s pc
> 
> do you think he will notice if i swap my pc for his lol



Maybe just a bit


----------



## mep916

No offense to Garethman, but his PC is garbage compared to thatguy's.


----------



## cajun

2 x 256 MB Samsung PC3200 DDR 184 pin
2 x 512 MB Samsung PC3200 DDR 184 pin


----------



## pies

2gb DDR3 @ 1333mhz would rather have gotten ddr2 but the board didn't support it.


----------



## G25r8cer

2gb of stock ram which is only clocked at 330mhz. It is enough for now and im running vista. The only time I ever run out of ram is when im running a Virtual Machine and Installing a large app or game.


----------



## royalmarine

8gb total = 4 x 2gb reaper ddr2 @ 4 4 4 12


----------



## cohen

i think this is the best poll i have created


----------



## Vizy

16gb ddr2. Kingston HyperX.


----------



## cohen

Vizy93 said:


> 16gb ddr2. Kingston HyperX.



 16GB !!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gareth

Vizy93 said:


> 16gb ddr2. Kingston HyperX.



And People said I was overkill


----------



## Ramodkk

2 x 1GB Crucial BallistiX Tracers @ 1000MHz


----------



## mep916

Vizy93 said:


> 16gb ddr2. Kingston HyperX.



Seriously?


----------



## patrickv

1.5gb DDR2


----------



## Vizy

Garethman!!` said:


> And People said I was overkill



lol



mep916 said:


> Seriously?



Nah, not seriously . I just wanted to see if anyone was really reading what people were posting. I assumed no1 really cared how much RAM other people have. 

Seriously:

2gb 5300 of Kingston HyperX.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hehe theres no way he bought this!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134650


----------



## Vizy

ramodkk said:


> Hehe theres no way he bought this!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134650



I wish


----------



## cohen

i was going to say 16GB!!! that would need 4GB sticks and i don't think they are out yet! all i know of are 2GB sticks!


----------



## Vizy

cohen said:


> i was going to say 16GB!!! that would need 4GB sticks and i don't think they are out yet! all i know of are 2GB sticks!



Ramodkk posted a link:


ramodkk said:


> Hehe theres no way he bought this!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134650



8gb sticks!!!


----------



## Justin

1gb ddr2 right now on my new toshiba satellite laptop. 

EDIT:


Nevakonaza said:


> you can have his and il have ThatGuy16s pc
> 
> do you think he will notice if i swap my pc for his lol





mep916 said:


> No offense to Garethman, but his PC is garbage compared to thatguy's.



i'll take kof's pc. lol.

he's still gone though...


----------



## cohen

ramodkk said:


> Hehe theres no way he bought this!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134650



OMFG!!!!  Vista would run beautiful on that! P


----------



## Darkserge

2GB DRR2 800MHz I am think about getting 2GB more for Window Vista because my Memory have the lowest score(5.0)than other in Performance Information and Tools.


----------



## Tuffie

1Gb of Ddr2.

No DDR3 option?

Tuffie.


----------



## AlienMenace

I have Patriot Extremes DDR2 PC5300 (667's)
2x1gb 4-4-4-12
2x2gb 4-4-4-12
Total=6gb
running Windows XP Pro. x64bit


----------



## cohen

~bump~


----------



## Dystopia

ive got 2 gb of Corsaair memory. 800MHz, pc6400. WOOT


----------

